# Electric Blue/Pink Jack Dempsey



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Guys and Gals,

I have been thinking about what kind of cichlids I would like to put in my 40 long acrylic tank. It is going to be a fresh tank so no other fish will be in there. I was thinking JDs but they get a lil big. However I was reading up on the Electric Blue/Pink JD and they are said to be smaller lenth wise and less aggressive. Now im hoping within two years to move. After I move I was planning on putting them into a 55 or a 75 gallon tank.

Question is do you guys think that for now a male and female Electric blue and maybe 5 dither fish would be ok?

Thanks for the help

Ryan


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

So far I have been pointed towards these Neolamprologus brichardi/pulcher . But I would like to explore all my options before I commit.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What are the dimensions of your 40?


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

36" L X 15" W X 16" H


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> What are the dimensions of your 40?


36" L X 15" W X 16" H


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The 3' length is limiting. I would skip the JDs.


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Prob a good call, just figured I read that they are smaller then your normal JD.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

There are other CA fish like some of the Cryptoheros or Thorichthys you could do.


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> There are other CA fish like some of the Cryptoheros or Thorichthys you could do.


Like which ones specifically? At work plenty of reasearch time :fish:


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> There are other CA fish like some of the Cryptoheros or Thorichthys you could do.


Th T bar cichlid looks pretty awesome


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Judging by your other posts, it looks like you're looking for a fish that will not eat it's own young. You're not really going to find that in a CA. You may have a lone straggler survive, but it will not be tolerated as a pair will continue to spawn and defend it's nest site.

The Sajica could work in your tank. You do not have to save any fry. Plenty of enjoyment watching them spawn. You'll want a dither fish like swords or mollies. Buy 6 unsexed juveniles. Once a pair forms, rehome the extras.


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Cool thanks


----------

